# TB500... Advice on suppliers/prices pls..



## Testimoney (Aug 12, 2019)

Posted this in the Research Chemicals section, but it's apparently a ghost town. Looking to place an order very soon, so would really appreciate a few words of advice, if possible, please...

"Researching the $hit out of online TB500 prices, hoping to jump-start elbow tendinitis recovery. Found prices from $32/2mg at Paradigm Peptides, to $17/5mg at Giant Lab (who also have a great first-time-buyer discount). 

New to Peptides and a little shocked at the range of prices, I cant help but wonder.. Do you just get what you pay for? Does a higher price mean higher quality? Is there any way to check quality pre-injection (eg. TB500)? Anyone done business with Giant Labs? I see it?s a sponsor site. All good?"


----------

